# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  صوتوا لشاعرة الأردن ( نور أبو زيد )

## هديــل

نور أبو زيد.. أصغر متسابقة في شاعر المليون


شاركت الشاعرة نور راتب ابوزيد في الموسم الثالث والرابع من مسابقة شاعر المليون, ولكن صغر سنها حال دون تأهلها في الموسم الحالي, فقد خضعت لاختبارات ال 100 شاعر وتأهلت لمرحلة ما قبل ال48.


وعن مشاركاتها في مجال الشعر, فقد شاركت بدولة الامارات في اول قصيدة لها تخص القران وتحفيظه, وكرمت من قبل مدير الاوقاف بدولة الامارات.
وشاركت بمسابقة « الخطلاء» في سوريا وتأهلت ولكن الاحداث في سوريا حالت دون اتمام المسابقة, بالاضافة الى مسابقة معالي الوزير علي بن سالم الكعبي الاماراتي للشعر النبطي وحصلت على المركز الرابع وبدعم من وكالة ابناء عرار للشعر الشعبي.


وتشارك اصغر شاعرة في البرنامج وهي الاردنية الوحيدة المشاركة في حلقة الثلاثاء القادم على قناة ابوظبي/ الامارات وقناة شاعر المليون الساعة 7 مساء ورقمها 48.
ومن قصائدها قصيدة القتها عبر قناة الاماكن البحرينية:


فدا لك سيدي دمي وروحي والعمر والمال.........
وانا رصاصة بقلوب اللي لهم افكار دساسة
عسى الله يحفظ بلادي من شرور وغدر الانذال..... 
عساه الفرح يسكنها وتبقى الفرح لباسه
عسى عبدالله القايد يدوم لنا فخر الرجال....
عسى ما ينحرم منه جميع اهله وكل ناسه
حكيم الفعل نفخر به علينا زادها الافظال.....
حماه الله لبلادي ودامه بخير وحراسه
يا سيدنا عهد في وقت ضيقتنا وثقل الاحمال....
اصون العرش والاردن وسيدي للعرش ساسه




للتصويت للشاعرة عن طريق ارسال رقم 48 برسالة نصية على الارقام التالية:



اورانج....96954, امنية....98178, زين.....96948


يذكر ان ابوزيد من مواليد 1992, وهي طالبة بالجامعة الهاشمية تخصص علم المحافظة على الاثار.




نشامى النشامى فزعتكم للشاعره الاردنية نور ابو زيد سفيرتنا الثالثة في شاعر المليون والنشامى ما يخلوا العوايد فزعة هل النخوات عند الشدايد

----------


## shams spring

*ان شاء الله ~~ هديل ~~ 

وبنتمنى الكل يصوتلها*  :Bl (7): *

*
*واهلا وسهلا فيكي بالمنتدى نورتينا ^_^

**                                ينقل الى منتديات نحبك يا اردن* *

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بالتوفيق للمشتركة الأردنية " نور أبو زيد "

بتمنى الكل يصوتلها 





*

----------

